# Low weight and bulk



## Supra77 (Jul 6, 2011)

Right my problem must sit with my diet, but not to sure, hence my post.

I have a natural small body frame, but toned and defined muscles. About 4-6 month ago i was 10 stone and had a fairly good body bulk for my size (5 foot 6"). Recently my other half has noticed a rapid decline in my weight and bulk. I am now only 8 and half stone which tbh i was for many years so didn't really notice.

It was only when she pointed it out to me i took a great interest to regain what i had, but can't seem to gain anything at all. My diet has not really changed, but obviously needs to in some way. I have a manual labour job working in a metal scrap yard lifting steel most of the day and thought i was just burning off anything i was eating before it had a chance for my body to take it in...not sure, thoughts?

My breakfast 07:00 :- Toast (Brown and white bread), bowl porridge, protein shake with (3 whole eggs, 1 banana) blended in.

09:30 :- Chicken/ham roll x2, crisps, fresh orange/apple juice.

Lunch 12:00 :- Pasta, fresh honey roast chicken breast/leg, pint o milk (Full fat)

15:00 :- Sandwich, Protein shake

Evening meal 17:30 :- Full home cooked meal (Potatoes, red meat, veg etc..)

21:00 :- Just a munch of random stuff, and coffee lol

I also take a shake pro and after workout on gym nights. These foods vary, but pretty much the same. Timings co inside with my work breaks. All feed back and suggestions will be most appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

put a pic up, cause if your as light as that then your muscles are hardly 'sizeable'


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

depends how clean you want to go, your defintily better of taking out the crisps and put something healthier in without fail. even substitute it for a banana or fat free yoghurts. you have got the general idea but if you want to go for a dirty bulk then just eat what your eating now plus whatever else in front of you and more lol


----------



## Supra77 (Jul 6, 2011)

barsnack said:


> put a pic up, cause if your as light as that then your muscles are hardly 'sizeable'


Sizeable no, but in proportion to my frame yes, ill post up a pic.


----------



## Supra77 (Jul 6, 2011)

shane22 said:


> depends how clean you want to go, your defintily better of taking out the crisps and put something healthier in without fail. even substitute it for a banana or fat free yoghurts. you have got the general idea but if you want to go for a dirty bulk then just eat what your eating now plus whatever else in front of you and more lol


Thanks mate, think im just going to have to eat as i work lol. Any thoughts on me burning it all off at work before my body gets a chance to get to it all?

(Note to self....must use multi quote button lol )


----------



## Supra77 (Jul 6, 2011)

Using laptop cam so not the best :laugh: As you can see i am small frame, but used to have more bulk than this


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Did you count how many calories/protein/carbs/fats are there in your daily meal plan?

There are many things besides your diet that can interfere with gaining muscle - overtraining, lack of sleep, stress...


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

As above..

If your burning it all off in work then you aint eating enough..you got a heavy job by the sound of it so youl need alot of cals..

Just eat wot ur eating plus a little mre..then keep adding and adding until you gain weight..simple as that bro..


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

It's not complicated, if you losing weight it's because you are not eating enough. You need to eat more simple as that. Also make sure you get plenty of sleep. How much are you training? If your job is that tough you may need to back down the training a little as you can only do so much. No point just burning yourself out for no reward.


----------



## Supra77 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back guys 

Yea my job is pretty demanding tbh and is like a workout in its self. I only train at the gym Monday , Tuesday and Karate on Friday and swim on the Saturday. I do have a lot on my mind atm (Split up with fiancée) But getting back together  and my sleep pattern is broken.

I shall try my hardest to eat what i can when i can lol.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

yes genrally ok but ad some more, try atleast another day in the gym, make sure ur working out your core muscles ie legs.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Supra77 said:


> Thanks for the feed back guys
> 
> Yea my job is pretty demanding tbh and is like a workout in its self. I only train at the gym Monday , Tuesday and Karate on Friday and swim on the Saturday. I do have a lot on my mind atm (Split up with fiancée) But getting back together  and my sleep pattern is broken.
> 
> I shall try my hardest to eat what i can when i can lol.


If your sleep pattern is messed up that will have a big effect. Stress and lack of sleep will kill your results and for me I lose appetite if I don't sleep well.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

I think you are walking a long path and could find yourself bouncing off your natural genetics. I would fear getting fat before the size arrives, I would reset you expectations levels to very long term


----------

